# my newest creations



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

heres a few different styles of baits, hope u guys like


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

those look fabulous BassinJody! 

I can only imagine how difficult getting such a tight joint and having 2 linkages was in #1. Heck just getting a tight joint with 1 linkage is difficult enough.

?'s regarding your jointed baits

1. Does your clearcoat (epoxy? devcon 2 ton? thinned? how thinned?)extend all the way into the jointed part? 

2. If yes, how did you manage that? Make each segment including the clear coat and then attach linkages as last step? I've got a couple multi-segmented that have rubber bands pulled super tight (so as the make the baits "rigid enough" to paint without having to worry about each segment making contact with the next and messing up the wet paint as well as to prevent the paint from "gunking up" the joint. Then I used about 6 coats of paint so that I could actually cover the entire inner region bw the joints with paint. Now I've got to figure out a way to get the rubber bands that are covered in a bunch of paint out, hopefully it won't be too bad. But I'm not even gonna consider trying to coat with epoxy in there(maybe I'll try a spray clear coat?), the paint in the joint section will just be exposed to the water (they are also sealed underneath the paint).

3. How does # 3 swim? I've got a couple tri-segmented that I hoped would exhibit good lipless action, but they didn't so I added lips (should be testing in the next few days).

You've got those scales down! I messed up my first 2 attempts at scales. I've concluded I need to find good material for scales (got a shallot baggie webbing thingy last night, looks like it will work better than the netting I bought which was too thin)and use a couple (or three) thin layers rather than 1 thick layer. I'm also not sure when to remove the netting material. I'm guessing when they are completely dry, and that I just used too much paint in one coat which I think was my problem.

Is there a trick for making such nice scales? I wrapped my netting around the lure, pulled it tight, and taped each side of netting to the opposite side of netting on the bottom with masking tape? Is there a better way? And what are the logistics of combining combs and scales for patterns? Put netting in place, lay comb on netting, and do one side at a time?

So many ?'s....and once again great work. We have similar tastes in styles of cranks.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

for the first question my jointed baits have two cotter pins epoxyed in the first half of the bait , then two holes are drilled in the other part and yes they have epoxy in them the two parts are painted two gether ,then epoxyed,last step drill a hole in thetop of the second part of the bait put a stainless nail put through the cotter pins, then epoxyed.if that makes any sense.

the second question it runs with a very tight wobble.


the third question my netting is done one side at a time i do mine a little different than the other pro who are on this site i use a fish net from walmart one side then hit it with a hair dryer and then the other side then the top.i put one good coat on if i put more than one coat i cant get th scales two match. lay the netting down then lay the comb over top 



hope all this mumblem helps good luck on your baits they can be a headach sometimes.


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice, I like how you do the striping with a comb, really cool effect. I'd like to try a few smaller walleye lures but I don't think my painting skills are quite there yet! A little too much detail for this beginner, lol. I'll bet the bass will love that swimbait.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Man, I don't know how you do it!! Small baits with great detail...very nice... and that jointed dude is off the hook!


----------

